# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  What's Out There??

## watson

A few years ago, due to the deterioration of phone lines, and un-availability of broadband down those lines, I opted for Dual path Satellite Broadband.
All fine for a while....but......its getting slower and slower........price keeps going up, so I'm on the lookout for what's available in wireless broadband. 
The attachment shows the current system, and my wish list. 
The questions I have are: 
Is there such a thing as the question mark box.?
Restrictions are:
Location..Country Victoria....6kms from the nearest town or broadband facility.
Phone line has more crackles than Bedford's Face.
The Airport Extreme is an Apple device that provides a wireless network within our property...and probably a fair way around it. 
How can I determine if there is wireless broadband available out here?
And probably 15 other questions that I haven't thought of yet. 
Any answers??

----------


## Armers

> A few years ago, due to the deterioration of phone lines, and un-availability of broadband down those lines, I opted for Dual path Satellite Broadband.
> All fine for a while....but......its getting slower and slower........price keeps going up, so I'm on the lookout for what's available in wireless broadband. 
> The attachment shows the current system, and my wish list. 
> The questions I have are: 
> Is there such a thing as the question mark box.?
> Restrictions are:
> Location..Country Victoria....6kms from the nearest town or broadband facility.
> Phone line has more crackles than Bedford's Face.
> The Airport Extreme is an Apple device that provides a wireless network within our property...and probably a fair way around it. 
> ...

  
Telstra mobile broadband is probably your best bet... You'll need to go into one of there stores to find out exactly if your area is covered. Grab a sim, and then a modem/router that handles 3G and you're all set.  
When the bushfires swept through country vic my old man set up a moble netcafe using that theory it was about 6 laptops or so... it worked everywhere the van was taken throughout vic.  
Unfortuanly telstra is the only one who is going to provide this for you. The only otherway to check to see if you've got some sort of higher speed internet on your phone lines would be to input your phone number into the whirlpool.net.au broadband choice page.  
good luck, happy to help when you sort what you want to do  :Biggrin: ..  
Cheers

----------


## finger

Do you get mobile reception? if so who with? 
Most likely telstra nextg would be your best option if you get coverage as the other players probably only service your area with 2g or not at all. 
You have to sell your soul to be able to afford telstra wireless broadband but then again if you can afford satellite cost shouldn't be a problem. Maybe get a telstra wireless broadband prepaid stick and give it a whirl. 
If its no good just sell it on ebay. If it works there are plenty of routers about that you can plug a wireless stick into that allows you to share the broadband over your network. 
goodluck

----------


## watson

Guess its a trip to the Telstra shop then.
I'll check and see what happens.

----------


## jago

Teat your speed Speed Test - Home - Oz Broadband Speed Test

----------


## Armers

> Teat your speed Speed Test - Home - Oz Broadband Speed Test

  
Lol he already knows its bad, no need to rub it in  :Biggrin: .

----------


## watson

:Rotfl: 
Yep....... my Ping times really Pong

----------


## jago

Yeah but in combination with the whirlpool exchange look up ...you should be able to work the distance to the exchange and  the best alternative service as it has all the plans listed ... I'm 200 metres from the exchange. :Sneaktongue:  
In the UK used to have ISDN 2 ...IMO the only way to set up but its not big  here. All cold calls where diverted to a message of me telling them to stick it!

----------


## Armers

used to have ISDN dual 64k lines back in the day. It used to be expencive to set up, don't know now though. But if the phone line quality is crappy still got the same problem.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Watson....who is your satellite service with?  Is it an IPSTAR reseller or someone else?  We use an IPSTAR reseller and get a 2GB/2GB service at full system speed (whatever it happens to be) for about $45 per month.  I know from experience that our setup is faster in the real world than Telstra 3G at the same location and just a bit cheaper. 
It is definitely more expensive than ADSL but......we can't get it as we are too far out from the exchange.  Perhaps Avoca is better serviced?

----------


## watson

> Watson....who is your satellite service with?  Is it an IPSTAR reseller or someone else?  We use an IPSTAR reseller and get a 2GB/2GB service at full system speed (whatever it happens to be) for about $45 per month.  I know from experience that our setup is faster in the real world than Telstra 3G at the same location and just a bit cheaper. 
> It is definitely more expensive than ADSL but......we can't get it as we are too far out from the exchange.  Perhaps Avoca is better serviced?

  Our Satellite service is via Bordernet.
I'm about 6.5 Km from the exchange, but the cable hasn't been upgraded for years, and is really really noisy.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Bordernet is an IPSTAR provider.  Best you can hope for is to go for one of their plans with the unrestricted speed ('Overdrive').  Or switch to one of the many Maxspeed plans on Skymesh....

----------


## watson

Thanks SBD,
Skymesh gives me another option to look at, as ADSL looks OUT in the short term, and I'm getting too old to wait for the NBN to get out here.

----------


## jago

> Thanks SBD,
> Skymesh gives me another option to look at, as ADSL looks OUT in the short term, and I'm getting too old to wait for the NBN to get out here.

  and we all know that it (NBN) will be a peace of cre ap 
Did you test your speed with the link I posted ....what was it ?

----------


## Armers

Hes still testing jago

----------


## jago

> Hes still testing jago

    :Rofl5:  
I going to be giving Telstra @@@@ about my business ADSL2 speeds I always suspected it was slow but a quater of the published speed! 
Anyway Wastonia once the carrier pigeon brings the results back ...

----------


## watson

:Hahaha: 
Yep..I did.
For the money.....embarassingly slow.

----------


## jago

That speed would  have been good, very good twenty years ago when I was in Fleet Street sending pictures all over the globe... Brazil GP 1992'ish $6000 US telephone bill at the Sheraton  for modem charges to send 28 pictures !!!!!!! Now that was slow

----------


## watson

That's why I'm bitching.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I get double that......at the moment 
Your line speed is *1.66 Mbps* (1658 kbps).
	Your download speed is *207 KB/s* (0.2 MB/s) 
Yep it still ain't quick but when you live on the wrong side of the Great Divide AND outside a town (like Watson and me) then.....tis about the best that you can do.

----------


## jago

God I get faster on my iphone boys  
but my slow home line test not what I am paying for! *Broadband Speed Test Results* 
      	Test run on *05/01/2011* @ *04:24 PM*
 	 	Mirror: *Optus*
	Data: *3 MB*
	Test Time: *3.83 secs*
 	 	Your line speed is *6.39 Mbps* (6389 kbps).
	Your download speed is *799 KB/s* (0.78 MB/s). *Graph*

----------


## watson

I'm gathering all the test results.....and ping tests to various sites....and I'm going back to the provider with a please explain.
Maybe they'll have someone around whose voice has broken and has at least had one shave.

----------


## Bedford

You talkin' about me again?  :Biggrin:

----------


## watson

whippersnapper !

----------

